# Feral Forager (great zine)



## Prometheus (Aug 10, 2013)

So I have heard a lot from rewilder folks about how much they love this zine! There's an old thread about it on here too. It is super awesome not only for newbie rewilders but also for more the experienced. Lots of great knowledge and skills and some fun theory to get into. I figured I should post the actual zine which is available for printing, sharing, and/or downloading. Here's the link:

FeralForager.pdf

Enjoy!


----------



## Arapala (Aug 11, 2013)

A classic and personal favorite.


----------



## dandy (Aug 11, 2013)

awesome, thank you


----------



## travelin (Aug 13, 2013)

ding ding went the bell in my head when I saw this. I need south east texas region specific information fairly soon and seeing this post reminded me to get looking.


----------



## outskirts (Sep 12, 2013)

I found a copy of this in Philly a few months ago, great read, very informative.


----------



## Sebastian Ballard (Jun 3, 2014)

Thanks a lot OP, this is awesome.


----------

